

Introducing Immutant - a true, enterprise-grade application server for Clojure - koevet
http://immutant.org/news/2011/11/01/announcing/

======
ique
I'm not really familiar with what an application server is (even less what
makes it enterprise-grade).

What is the typical use-case for this or TorqueBox?

~~~
ibdknox
I had a similar issue. It'd be worth expanding the description to be more
concrete. What I see there now seems more marketing/management focused than
focused at the people who are likely to actually be using it. :)

~~~
technomancy
Yeah, I looked up the wikipedia page for JBoss and it was just acronym soup.

------
whalesalad
Right off the bat you guys need to spend a teeny weency bit of time and
rebrand yourselves. The logo reminds me of a counter-strike clan from 2001.

------
jwr
So, where is the code?

~~~
cmelbye
Under the "Development" tab?... <https://github.com/immutant/immutant/>

------
moomin
I really can't see this flying. Not even most Java guys want the added
complexity of an "enterprise application server" anymore.

~~~
michaelcampbell
No, we don't, but we often don't have a choice; that choice is made for us by
PHB's and astronaut architects. And in my case, banks, who are my company's
main customers.

The whole world isn't Silicon Valley; there are a lot of us out here who don't
get to do the new-ooo!-shiny all the time.

~~~
moomin
Very, very true. But it seems to me that the people who want this sort of
thing (people who make decision on golf courses) don't really like the sound
of Clojure.

Although I'm fully aware some firms are dysfunctional, it seems to require a
strange alignment of the planets for someone to decide on using immutant.

------
gburt
What is "enterprise grade"?

~~~
va_coder
Something marketed towards MBA's - not coders.

~~~
gtrak
maybe for coders that have to deal with MBA's

